# My 2nd Handgun? - Home Defense



## odel0022 (Feb 22, 2013)

I recently purchased an S&W M&P .22 as my first handgun to familiarize myself with handguns, as well as bringing it to the range as a new hobby, which I absolutely love. I love the look, trigger and the grip on this gun. I'm a sucker for a sleek black handgun. I have small-medium (we'll say smedium) hands. I plan on continuously educating myself for the next few months and practicing as much as I can. However, I am starting to get antsy and want to buy another handgun in a larger caliber.

So my question is, any thoughts on my 2nd handgun? Obviously I will want to bring it to the range as well, but I intend on using it for Home Defense. At this point, I do not plan on concealing this gun; maybe my 3rd gun will be a carry gun (9 mm shield?).

My thoughts off the bat are either a Glock or S&W M&P in a 9mm or .40...thoughts? Is 9mm sufficient enough for home defense? I hear debates on a 22 can be enough for home defense if you are a good shot, but obviously in the heat of the moment it may be tough to get good shots of if need be. I also wouldn't be partial to a XD however I'm not sure I would like the external safety on the grip. Unfortunately there are no "rental" ranges in the area, so the only opprotunity I have for testing them out is if a friend has one. My buddy does own a Glock 19 that I plan on testing out.

Let me know what you guru's think!

Thanks!


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

If you're new to handguns a revolver might be a good choice for a home defense weapon and one to familiarize yourself with centerfire weapons. A good used Smith & Wesson Model 10 or 64 .38 Special or Model 19 or comparable .357 Magnum--you can shoot .38 Special ammo in the .357, and that would be a good idea to learn the ropes. The manual of arms and maintenance of a revolver are much simpler that those of a pistol, and the right .38 Special ammo is fine for defensive use.

You can always trade up for a different weapon later--demand for Smith revolvers is always good--but you might just find you like a wheel gun a lot.

Whatever you get, if you are looking at a used gun, have a good gunsmith check it out.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I too bought an M&P .22 as my first handgun. And have had blast at the range with it. For an inexpensive gun it is pretty accurate out of the box. I couldn't resist the urge to buy my second handgun though. What did I buy? A Bersa Thunder 380 with Crimson Trace laser grips. I just loved the look and feel of this gun in my hand. Plus with the laser grips I couldn't resist. For ammo in the 380 when I'm not at the range I use Hornaday Critical Defense, at the range just Winchester target ammo. In my M&P I have CCI Mini Mags at all times. Mine don't like cheaper bulk ammo like Federal and the others. Now I'm itching to buy my third gun. Looking at the M&P 9mm as well as the FN-X 9mm. I personally like a manual safety, and with the FN it also has a decocker, which I really like too. I know some people hate safeties on handguns but I like them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, a 9mm will work fine for home defense. Plenty in LE use that round. 

And of course, I'd recommend a Beretta.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

*HD handgun*

Of course, it all depends. You are right, if not to be concealed just get what fits your hand well, likely a full-sized handgun if you have average to large hands. Next get something with a rail that you can put a light on. And since you won't be carrying, you shouldn't necessarily gravitate to lightweight (polymer) handguns, so look at all steel. And here is my soapbox theme...if this is truly a tool for you to protect your home and the people in it...spend some bleeping money to get decent quality. Nothing makes less sense to me than someone asking something along the lines of "what's a good HD gun for less than $300?" Really? That's all you want to spend to protect your home cheapo? You should be spending $500 minimum on an HD gun. OK, down off my soapbox. Everybody has their preferences and you will hear Sig, Beretta, Glock, M&P, etc. All fine. My choice was a CZ-7 SP-01. It's full-sized, all steel, has a rail, feels great, has a long and proven history and is @$650.

And yes, 9mm is fine.
Good luck.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Whoops, typo. My HD choice is CZ-75 SP-01


----------



## apdiii (Mar 6, 2013)

I love my Second gun Ruger p95 9mm I carry it concealed and for home defense, and my First gun the Bersa 380cc with hollow points great feel and size. Both guns were purchased New and cheap the bersa 380 was $329.00 at Gander Mountain and the Ruger p95 at a gun show for $350.00.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

When new to handguns, the automatic choice I believe is a revolver. When things go bump in the night at 2 am, the house is dark, and your adrenaline is pumping, one doesn't need to worry about safeties, decockers, etc. A loaded revolver is pointed, the trigger is pulled and bang. It sounds simple, but keep in mind you have to keep a revolver in a safe zone, away from young children. Especially since it has no safety or magazine disconnect.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

SigZagger said:


> A loaded revolver is pointed, the trigger is pulled and bang.


You know, sounds just like my P226 -- point it and pull the trigger and it goes bang! Only difference I see is I can do that 19 times without having to reload....

Just sayin'.....


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You like the M&P so try to shoot one of those in a 9,that's the "standard" answer.Since you aren't worried about carrying,the mention of weight is a good point but also depends on many factors.First get the basics ingrained with the 22 because it helps imensely with recoil and shunning a flinch,especially with the 9 compared to 40.The XD isn't a bad piece,the grip safety is kind of ill thought out but it really isn't a big deal as some make it out to be.1911s can have issues with it depending on what grip you use and if it was fit properly-or tuned,but I have never heard of an XD having a problem.I don't really like them but that's besides the point,you really can't feel it's there and it will work unless you grip it like a hot potato.

If you don't live in appartments,duplex,worried about a child's (person's) room between you and the most likely scenario,a shotgun is ideal.Another thing to remember is if you haven't practiced stress shooting,you need to,which is hard on static ranges.Shooting at a target is one thing,but adding stress is going to affect your finer motor skills with controls and accuracy goes down,that's where 9 .33 caliber 00buck pellets help over a larger single projectile that misses or gets a peripheal hit.When I still shot matches I hyped up/ran before my run to induce stress the best I could and when I got done with the run I was shaking and gasping for air,and that's not what a real situation will put you through with tunnel vision and hearing,and time warp.

Shoot what you can for the centerfire rounds to see what you like,the M&P should be a fairly easy transition but you may like something else better and be more proficient with it.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought the S&W M&P 9mm and yes the 9mm is good enough for home defense just use a good hollow point or Critical Defense/Duty round and you'll be fine. That is what I use for defense and 17 rounds in the Mag aint too shabby.


----------

